# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  nature of girls

## dsjeya

girls  go for guys who are in love with another girl,rather than single guys
is it true ? Why ?

----------


## Hina87

I don't know if that's true, but they might because the guy is in a committed relationship, and that is an attribute that girls look for.

BTW..this thread needs to be moved to Love and Relationships Forum.

----------


## dsjeya

hi
girls like to snatch,more so if it is her friend's lover

----------


## dsjeya

do all girls here agree

----------


## ryma

I don't agree with u..I don't think any girl will leave the single guys and look for the one who already in love with someone else!!!

----------


## dsjeya

girls r nervous in choosing,if someone find a guy worthy other girls try 4 him ryma u may be an exception

----------


## RAHEN

> girls go for guys who are in love with another girl,rather than single guys
> is it true ? Why ?


 
love is  a feeling that can conquer anyones  heart. Truly girls go for guys who are serious abt starting a relationship or want to have a family- who are willing to learn, what it takes to lovingly work through the hard times.
agar yeh quality kisi larke mein hai then surely not one many girls will be attracted to him whether he is into relationship or he isnot. but this doesnot give the girls label that they go for guys who are previously in  relationships. Actually we girls are more into emotion side than physical. if we know that he loves her we will never try to have him  but yes if he leaves his relationship for his own reasons and will  then might be the girl will go for him- dil ke hathon majboor ho kar. we are not like guys who fight for the gals and snatch her from him. we understand that  if he doesnot love us he will never be ours.  I hope this answers all ur questions  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
not ideal anyway

----------


## RAHEN

welcome dsjeya  :Smile: 

"not ideal anyway " how?

----------


## dsjeya

an ideal  way is girls going 4 single guys rahen
in india hemamalini,married a married man

----------


## ArmaaN

> girls  go for guys who are in love with another girl,rather than single guys
> is it true ? Why ?


I don't think it's true .

Why should they go after a guy who's in love with other girl?

that's just too stupid... :s

----------


## Atlantic

Dear dsjeya, i disagree.
I think most girls do not want to be in relationship with someone who is already involved with someone else, simply because girls can not stand sharing of their partner. And if they do have interest with someone who is already involved with someone else,(in some cases) it doesn't mean that all girls are alike. One cannot judge all girls by using one example, it's being bias. Further, there could be many reasons, every relationship is different. I have no clue of himamalini's love life, so i will simply stay away from it.  
As far as snaching is concerned: well, both guys and girls have unique personalities. Some guys/girls have a little bit of obsession in them~ being a part of their personality --- others don't..if one is refering to a example- where this situation is present, one must recognize this concern and be aware of it.

----------


## RAHEN

> an ideal way is girls going 4 single guys rahen
> in india hemamalini,married a married man


 
 As u know - the society we are living in accepts this type of relation that 1 man can have more than 1 wife, if he wants to. In general, No lady wants to be a second wife in the presence of his first wife(undivorced)- believe me.  and more than 1 marriage happens due to some reason-No sensible person will go for second marriage without any base.
hemamalini and dharmender belong to film industry. they will get into contact even if they dont want to. and i believe they did love marriage in which both were agreed. I dont know much abt their relation of how it started but i know one thing that dharmender and hemamalini wanted to stay together even if that meant to spend half of the week with him/her.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
hema knowa dharmendra already married,yet she fell 4 him
charles went 4 camila
so there is something in the genes

----------


## dsjeya

atlantic
just look around 
u will see thousands

----------


## Atlantic

Let me make it clear - Im not denying that this does not happen ~ nevertheless, it does not mean that all girls possess the same nature. 
My point is that you cannot hold one example to judge all.

----------


## Atlantic

> girls  go for guys who are in love with another girl,rather than single guys
> is it true ? Why ?


Dear dsjeya, i'm not clear on where you stand- in your intial post - you stated a comment and asked for feedback whether it was true and to state the reasoning behind it.
Now you're defending the other side - is that how you feel or you are just defending the other side?

Just curious.

----------


## dsjeya

atlantic
just to know the fact

----------


## Atlantic

well, i stated my point of view and i think it's simple that the fact is as each relationship varies, so do the reasoning behind it.

Thanks for keeping up with me.

----------


## RAHEN

> thank u rahen
> hema knowa dharmendra already married,yet she fell 4 him
> charles went 4 camila
> so there is something in the genes


welcome Dsjeya  :Smile: 
Charles loved Camilla -but he married Diana - then Camilla also married. when Diana passed away - Charles married Camilla( camilla divorced her husband for charles). 

yes charles went for camilla and hema went for dharmender. yes it is probably found in the genes when one is married once or is now in the age of 30+. but  ladies are not ONLY responsible for this :nono;

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
i do agree both sexes r irresponsible

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome dsjeya  :Smile: 
Thanks 4 opening this topic- this gave me insight into other sections of life  :Smile:

----------


## *Kuri*

OMG IM CONFUSED ..lol

----------


## Endurer

Why are you confused Kuri jee?

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
i wish u all the best

----------


## Nutter

> an ideal  way is girls going 4 single guys rahen
> in india hemamalini,married a married man


I love to debate when Dsjeya is around  :Wink: . Hey Dsjeya remember how we used to have discussions, debate earlier?

Anyhow, well that's one example@ Hema malini blah blah. Charles perhaps is another one. But that doesn't suggest that all or most of the girls go for a man who's already in a relationship. Ok for the sake of the argument, I may agree that to a certain extent, girl's do go for the man who are already in a relationship but that doesn't prove it. 

Nature of girls? Well, I believe women are always mysterious! You might never know about your woman, even if you live with her for 100 years. But I think that's one quality that makes them Irresistable. (Well, atleast it implies to me).


God Bless 'DTwisters'!

----------


## dsjeya

thank u nutter 4 the nice words
c u don't buy a second hand car if u can afford a new one
but girls prefer second hands y ?
i am monogamous with lot of girl friends so 4 i can not understand what girls really want

----------


## starry_sky

easy cos they're jealous that this girl has got the boy so they want it for themselves!

----------


## dsjeya

very very true starry

----------


## RAHEN

starry sky-
 he is not a toy- jealousy is where there is love

----------


## dsjeya

in love there is jealousy
is it ok ?

----------


## RAHEN

yes to some extent it is ok. but if goes out of limit then it hurts.- thats all depends on trust.

----------


## dsjeya

trust depends on behaviour

----------


## Muzi

da system is jus fuked up lolz

----------


## glimmering_candle

oh i think
gulz expect to hav more than boys expect to give!

thats y gulz are in trouble
on ther other hand 
guyz jus' wanna make them jealous thats y they pretend to ..
like they intend to tell thenm that they are in love with others n call these poor gulz there FRENZ
!
in the third case there is the matter like the dsjeya  has said!





nice sharn'

----------


## dsjeya

ok glim
y should girls expect more from guys and suffer

----------


## RAHEN

> trust depends on behaviour


true - rightly said

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
give some way,100 % perfect not possible

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome
sure dsjeya - ur advices are saved in ma memory.

----------


## dsjeya

when is your nikah rahen

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

This is another interesting flaw within the human psyche; it is when someone is already in a relationship when singles (both genders) are attracted to those who are in a committed relationship. It's a psychological attraction. The basis for all relationships is trust. If you have no trust than the person is nothing more than an acquaintance.

----------


## dsjeya

so both  r attacted towards a commited persons

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

No, both aren't...but they CAN be. It really depends on personal principle.

----------


## dsjeya

i don't understand
by principle every one wants a single partner
by hormones r psyche  they r pushed to a commited person

----------


## RAHEN

> when is your nikah rahen


dsjeya
date is not fixed but inshaAllah before this year ends.

----------


## dsjeya

advance congratulations rahen

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 

thank u dsjeya  :Smile:

----------

